# Mascot shot



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

This article is a condensed version of the article I read in hardcopy from a small town in Montana near where this happenned.

http://www.ohmidog.com/2012/05/25/dog-adopted-by-reservation-students-is-shot/

I'm sure they probably have had many offers of new dogs by now but from the article I read in hardcopy this rottie mix was more than an playmate/mascot for the kids. The hardcopy article indicated that Mission, (the dog), kept the property secured and kept away feral dog packs, mountain lions and coyotes from the school grounds. Now I doubt that she ever tangled with a Mountain lion but I'm only repeating what was in the paper. Maybe her marking of the property is what did it.

In any case, since she's been gone the school is now being visited once again by the feral dogs.

Would be nice if this place could find a new, very kid friendly K9 that would stay on the school grounds and keep the peace so to speak. Would have to be a special dog for sure.

Several teachers live on the property and it seems to be fairly large.

I hope they catch the bas**rds and give them an old west hanging for killing livestock. :x


----------

